# Problems with Aquabid



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

It's been like that for a while now.
They usually bring it back up after a day, just keep checking.
Emailed their CS and he couldn't be more rude about it.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I couldn't tell if the site was down, or it was a problem with my computer. I guess I'm off to EBay to sell some equipment.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

So much for EBay. They want my credit card and checking account information to become a seller  . Thats not going to happen.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

What kind of equipment are you trying to sell?


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

Lights and filters. I would just offer them here, but I am leaving for 10 days of vacation  and I wanted to auction them so I could start it today and let it run until I get back from vacation.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

It seems to work again. Hopefully it will stay this way for a while.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

If you let me know what kinds I might be interested.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

> If you let me know what kinds I might be interested.


I posted a link to the auctions on the Swap n Shop section.


----------

